# BatCreature



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

*BatCreature (Update 8/15/11)*

Hey Guys and Gals

We are working on a batcreature for the season this year!
We plan on using latex and fur!
Latex mask and latex batwings, we are planning an 8ft wingspan (we will see if that works out)

This is going to be a long build! I just hope it gets finished before halloween!!!
The mask is nearly sculpted! Check in this weekend, I hope to have updates!
Jeremey


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds very intetesting !


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Im hopeing we can pull it off!
Last year we did a 9ft tall Werewolf it turned out pretty good!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Mallie finished the sculpt on this sunday! We got it in the mold and are casting the mask as we speak! This costume is on its way.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah! Im liking it it! Looking good.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks!!
The Ear "wing span" is an impressive 22" LOL!
This this is crazy big!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my, that looks amazingly awesome! Good luck and I look forward in seeing the progression to the final product! =)


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Man ill post as soon as I have something worth posting lol!!


----------



## emoviecostumes (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow that is one wicked Bat Creature! I am excited to see what the finishing product looks like


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Bro!!
Im excited to see what the final product looks like as well! Lol!


----------



## beratedlime (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You so Much!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Hope to have some kind of update later this weekend!
Thanks
Jeremey


----------

